# My bow hand is tense (Violin)



## fealypino

This is an issue I've been aware of ever since I first had a teacher.
The ridge of my right hand is very tense and stiff, but for some reason just when I let go of my little finger, the ridge is soft.
I think my entire bow hold is wrong.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

The image above would be the perfect bow hold. I think you find your hand becomes relaxed when the little finger is off because you're putting to much strength into it, it is only meant to be sitting lightly on top of the bow for balance, it's not being used to grip at all. For a good bow hold it is preferable that your thumb and little finger are curved and relaxed. The most important finger for grip is the index finger, with that and thumb you can play, the others are just there for balance.

Later on when you become more advanced you can alter anything you like to suit how you think it will better your ability, but if you are just beginning it is best if you try to get the basics of all things, including (especially) the correct bow hold.

Hope that helps.  Good luck in your playing!

*goes back to lurking*


----------



## SimplyRedhead

I absolutely cannot agree with MaestroViolinist. Index finger is definitely not the most important one. The reason why you feel tension is most probably because you lean on index finger too much (using force instead of weight). It might be also connected with your thumb that could be too ”deep”, too much ”under” the frog. Another problem might be too big distances between the fingers on the bow. It would be helpful if you take a picture of your right hand, then we could probably help you a little bit more


----------



## Ingélou

I like both the above posts - it's a great idea of MV's that you're gripping with your little finger too much, and that you should adapt your bow hold to suit you; and it's a great idea of SimplyRedhead's that if we could see a photo, it might help to diagnose what's going wrong.

There is always a lot of discussion of bow holds on the Violin Forum that I belong to, and it seems there are at least two official types, the one usually used in Western Europe, and the one used in Russia. So there are different schools of thought and you can take your pick.

I am happy with my bow hold - but that doesn't mean it would be right for you. Two things that helped me: 
1. My teacher's helping me to bow from my wrist, by imagining that I was bouncing and catching a ball with my fingers. This leads to ease in playing faster phrases because I'm not having to move with my body, a much bigger effort. (A previous teacher helped my bow arm by making me play tunes with my upper arm pressed against the wall, so only my elbow would move.)

2. Someone on my Violin Forum disagreed with the others and said that though many people join their thumb and index finger under the frog, she preferred thumb and second finger which leaves the index finger freer to move. This is much more comfortable for me. 

But what do I know? I'm just a Third Age Fiddler.  I'll be interested to read more posts from better violinists.


----------



## pirastro

A couple of thoughts...
Firstly, if you're like many of us, this is just your fixation du jour. Keep playing, try different things long enough, and you'll find something else to worry about: now it's the little finger, now it's the thumb, then the shoulder, etc ad infinitum. Not to belittle your worry, or to suggest discounting advice, but...
You will discover that orthodoxy to one is anathema to another. You will keep asking, lisrening, and trying everything. Everyone does. 
Sometimes what works for me is to start with the sound. You try this and that to achieve the sound, always trying to concentrate on how everything you try effects the sound. More often than not, one ends up with something 'normal' (sort of). Anyway, it's one more thing you could try-- to forget for a moment the minutiae of movement and concentrate on the sound. 
Hmmm. Now that I've written that, it sounds like the Music Man telling his band to,"Think the Minuet in G."


----------



## PlaySalieri

My sons teacher used to say - everyone's hand is different - what works for one may not work for another - and in young players there is an added issue - change - the bow grip must take physical changes into account.

A tense bow grip is common as teacher of begiiners (in fact any teachers) rarely understand how to help. Indeed many teachers have the problem themselves.


----------



## Ingélou

One thing I notice is that if I decide to enjoy myself and play the tunes that I love for half an hour, rather than what I'm studying, my bowing becomes much more fluid, and my hand feels so comfortable. I think doing things that will relax you without your thinking about it too much might be of help to you.


----------

